# Can horses eat mushrooms



## bugbee717 (27 July 2011)

As title really


----------



## fburton (27 July 2011)

I am sure they _can_. I also have a feeling they're probably going to avoid eating mushrooms on the whole and would find them pretty unappetising.


----------



## lhotse (27 July 2011)

Mushrooms as in the ones you buy from the supermarket, yes, they would do no harm. However, if the horse were to get a taste for them, which although unlikely but horses can have aqquired tastes, it would be very bad. The most poisonous mushrooms and toadstools can taste identical to edible ones, deathcaps are often enjoyed in a rissoto before organ failure commences!!


----------



## fburton (28 July 2011)

Good point, Lhotse.

May we ask what was the reason for the question?


----------

